# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزارهای تحت شبکه >  فرستادن pm به آیدی

## sara66

سلام چجوری میشه یه چیزی مثل Yahoo Messenger یا PidGin ساخت ؟

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

لطفا قبل از ایجاد تاپیک جدید در سایت سرچ کنید.
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...d.php?t=126626

----------


## sara66

ممنون ولی من با دلفی میخوام با indly میشه دیگه نه ؟

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

http://www.imcomponents.com/ivc.htm

----------


## sara66

لینک باز نمیشه چی هست ؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

یک نرم افزار پیام رسانی مثل یاهو مسنجر از بخش های متعددی تشکیل شده که هر بخش به نوبه خودش از تکنولوژی ها، استانداردها، و تکنیک های مختلفی استفاده کرده. مثلا یک بخش این نرم افزارها مربوط به پروتکل هایی میشه که برای ارسال و دریافت داده بین سرور و کلاینت استفاده میشند. یک بخش به پروتکل های تشخیص آنلاین بودن کاربر مربوط میشه، یک بخش به کار با بانک اطلاعاتی و ارتباط با بانک برای دریافت اطلاعات کاربران مربوط میشه، یک بخش به مسائل امنیتی و حفاظت از مشخصات کاربران، و پیام هایشان مربوط میشه، یک بخش به چگونگی فرمت بندی متن در پیام ها مربوط میشه، یکی به چگونگی ارسال و دریافت تصویر، یا چگونگی ارسال و دریافت صوت، و ...
وقتی یک سوال کلی می پرسید، نمیشه بهش جواب با جزئیات داد، چون هر یک از موارد بالا خودشان مطالب بزرگی هستند و درباره هر کدام کتاب ها نوشته شده. مثلا همین که چطور بررسی کنیم که یک کلاینت آنلاین هست یا نه، خودش بحث های گسترده ایی داره، و حتی درباره اش پایان نامه کارشناسی ارشد هم نوشته شده.

شما باید سوالتان را جزئی تر کنید، و مثلا درباره روش های ارسال و دریافت متن ساده بین دو نرم افزار در شبکه بپرسید، یا در جای دیگه از امنیت تبادل اطلاعات در شبکه بپرسید، یا جای دیگه از چگونگی ارسال فایل بین دو کلاینت بپرسید، و غیره.

----------


## sara66

خیلی ممنون ببینید من میخوام از برنامه به آیدی یاهو پی ام بدم ...
فکر میکردم مثل فرستادن ایمیل که با کامپوننتهای بخش indly میشه ...
خوب پس باید برم دنبال کامپوننت ؟

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

انتظار نداشته باش همه چیز رو آماده تحویلت بدیم.
اون کامپوننتی که برات گذاشتم برای دلفی بود . می تونستی برای نسخۀ کرک شده اش سرچ کنی. اگرم صفحه اش باز نمی شد از یه "ف^ی^ل^ت^ر ش^ک^ن" استفاده می کردی. من استفاده کردم و جواب میده. کرکشم خواستی ، برادرانمون در چین و روس قبلا زحمتشو کشیدن.
 به هر حال اینا رو از صفحه ای که برات لینکش رو گذاشتم ، نقل قول می کنم:




> Overview
> IM VCL Component is VCL interface to MSN/Yahoo/ICQ/AIM/Jabber/GTalk protocol. It is specially designed for the easy creation of custom MSN/Yahoo/ICQ/AIM/Jabber/GTalk system. It is 100% native components for VCL. 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Features
> 
> [MSN/Yahoo/ICQ/AIM/Jabber/GTalk] Send and receive instant messages(Unicode supported) to and from other public IM client via IM Server 
> ...

----------


## sara66

آره با همون که گفتید باز شد کرکشو از کجا بگیرم ؟ تو گوگل سرچ کردم ولی پیدا نکردم ...
میشه لطف کنید و لینک همون کرکی رو که برادران چینی و روسی زحمتشو کشیدن  بدید ؟!

----------


## vcldeveloper

> میشه لطف کنید و لینک همون کرکی رو که برادران چینی و روسی زحمتشو کشیدن  بدید ؟!


نه، در این سایت فعالیت عمومی انتشار کرک ممنوع هست.

----------


## sara66

یک برنامه با ویبی پیدا کردم که از یک اکتیویکس استفاده میکنه ولی وقتی میخوام تو دلفی اکتیویکسو نصب کنم ارور میده !!! 
مشکل از منه یا اکتیویکس با دلفی سازگار نیست ؟
وقتی نصبش میکنم یعد پکیج رو کامپایل میکنم اینو میگه :
[Warning] Unit 'VBA_TLB' implicitly imported into package 'dclusr'

----------


## sara66

YMSGMode.OCX این اسم اکتیویکس ....
خیلی کاملتر از کامپوننت دلفی . رسیوم داره ...
میخواین این اکتیویکسو آپلود کنم ؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

خب، این که error نیست، warning هست. داره میگه که شما در بسته dclusr از فایل VBA_TLB، که ترجمه Type Library مربوط به اون OCX هست، استفاده کردید، ولی نام فایل را به لیست فایل های بسته مربوطه اضافه نکردید. با اضافه کردن فایل مربوطه به لیست یونیت های بسته dclusr اون هشدار هم برطرف میشه.
البته با وجود اون هشدار هم برنامه کامپایل و اجرا میشه، و هشدار با خطا فرق میکنه، ولی باید هشدارها را همیشه جدی بگیرید.

----------


## sara66

ممنون خوب اون فایل VBA_TLBکجاست ؟ یعنی چکار باید بکنم ؟!
مثل همه اکتیویکسا نصبش میکنم ولی نمیاد تو سربرگ activex وقتی اون خطا را میده اینستال بسته غیر فعال میشه .....

روبات یاهو رویا را دیدید ؟!! خیلی کامل هستش . سورس دلفی رویا را از سایت www.mashatan.com گرفتم ولی اجرا نشد ! کسی اجراش کرده ؟ از چی استفاده شده ؟ component داره ؟؟؟

----------


## sara66

فایلها رو به پکیج اضافه کردم وارنینگش درست شد ولی بازم اینستالگ خاموش تو سربرگ Activex هم چیزی اضاف نشد !!!!! چکار کنم ؟؟؟؟
روبات رویا را دیدید ؟ واقعا سورس کامل برنامه هست ؟؟؟

----------


## sara66

تو سربرگ activex نیست چکارش کنم ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

لازم نیست هر چند ساعت یک بار پست بزنید که، توی سربرگ ActiveX نیست.

مراحلی که طی کردید را اینجا بنویسید.

----------


## sara66

ببخشید . با دلفی 7 کار میکنم ...
Component ->Import Activex Control -> Add -> Install 
بعد هم صفحه اینستال باز میشه که همون پکیج dclusr انتخاب شده بعد ok میکنم و پکیج باز میشه compile رو میزنم هیچ خطایی نمیده ولی Install بسته غیر فعال ...

آخرشم پکیج میبندم و سیو میکنم ...
سورس روبات RoYa رو دیدید ؟ میشه از اون استفاده کرد ؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

گزینه Add فقط یک ActiveX را در ویندوز رجیستر میکنه، تا در لیست ActiveX ها نمایش داده بشه. اگر ActiveX  مورد نظر شما در لیست نبود، باید از گزینه Add استفاده کنید. بعد که گزینه مربوطه به لیست اضافه شد، می تونید اسمش را از لیست انتخاب کنید، و دکمه Install را بزنید. اگر هم که از قبل در لیست وجود داره، باید فقط انتخابش کنید و Install کنید.

اگر از دکمه Add استفاده می کنید، ولی گزینه مربوطه به لیست اضافه نمیشه، یعنی اون گزینه یک کنترل ActiveX نیست. اون وقت می تونید از منوی Project | Import Type Library سعی کنید Type Library مربوط به آن را Import کنید. اگر در Type Library مربوطه کنترلی وجود داشته باشه، دکمه Install فعال میشه. اگر کنترلی وجود نداشته باشه، دکمه Install فعال نمیشه، یعنی کامپوننتی که بخواد به دلفی اضافه بشه درش نیست، فقط یک سری کلاس درش هست، که می تونید در کد برنامه با اون کلاس ها کار کنید.




> سورس روبات RoYa رو دیدید ؟
> 			
> 		
> 
> نه
> میشه از اون استفاده کرد ؟


 نمی دونم

----------


## Mask

دوست عزیز sara66 آیا موفق شدی با دلفی pm بدی به آی دی یا نه

----------


## Hamid_PaK

عرض سلام؛
خیلی وقت بود که ایجا سری نزده بودم (البته یکم درگیرم)، ولی خوب الان که اومدم دیدم که اوضاع خیلی تغییر کرده (به مدیران تبریک میگم).

استفاده از پروتوکول YMSG خیلی هم سخت نیست ولی خوب چون مرجع مناسبی برای اون پیدا نمیشه خیلی ساده هم گسترش نمی یابه، من خودم به شخصه خیلی پیگیر این موضوع بودم که عاقبت هم با استفاده از سورس YahooLib2 که به زبان C و به صورت OpenSource منتشر شده موفق شدم که بطور کامل این پروتوکول رو تحلیل کنم، البته همین جا از دوست خوب علی ماشاتان هم تشکر می کنم که خیلی کمک کرد.
حقیقتش زیاد وقت نکردم که بشینم و یک کامپوننت دلفی بنویسم ولی خوب کارم که با Authentication تموم بشه و دیگه نیازی به ymsg12encrypt جهت Hash کردن گذرواژه نباشه یه کامپوننت واسش می نویسم.

فعلا با این یونیت که اسمش رو گذاشتم YahooMsg میتونید براحتی با این پروتوکول کار کنید.
یه مثال هم ضمیمه میکنم.
*«تمام حقوق مادی و معنوی این مطلب و ضمیمه‌ی آن به سایت برنامه نویس و ناشر آن تعلق دارد»*

پ.ن: علی جان (کشاورز) یه خواهشی دارم لطفا همه ی گفتگوهایی که در این باره که کم هم نیست رو هم یه جوری یکی کن که دیگه برای جستجو مشکل نباشه.

موفق و موید باشید، یا حق ...

----------


## en.kamali.ir

سلام دوستان 
میتونید بفرمایید چرا با این برنامه نمیشه فارسی ارسال کرد ؟
برنامه متن لاتین رو به خوبی ارسال میکنه اما فارسی رو نمیتون هسند کنه لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید

----------


## Hamid_PaK

از UTF-8 جهت Encode کردن رشته استفاده کنید.

یا حق ...

----------


## en.kamali.ir

میشه لطف کنید بفرمایید کجا رو باید تغییر بدم 
ممون میشم چون من هر چی کد رو بررسی کردم نتونستم تغییری توی اون بدم 
و UTF-8 رو توش استفاده کنم 
بازم ممنونم

----------


## en.kamali.ir

با سلام به همه اساتید . با عرض شرمندگی از این اینکه با 2 پست پیاپی این تاپیک رو بالا میآورم 
در مورد utf-8  ولی در این مورد خاص چیز نتونستم پیدا کنم . چیزی نتونستم بفهمم که به این کد اضافه کنم که باهاش بشه پی ام فارسی هم ارسال کنه از اساتیدی که دستی در این کار دارند تقاضا میکنم که اگر راهنمایی در رابطه با اضافه کردن utf-8 دارید بفرمایید که منو از سردرگمی دربیارید 
ممنونم

----------


## Hamid_PaK

اولین نسخه کامپوننت دلفی این پروژه به صورت متن باز منتشر شد.

http://tymsgcore.sourceforge.net

این هم برنامه‌ای است که به کمک همین کامپوننت در دلفی نوشته شده است.
*این برنامه قابلیت تشخیص Invisible بودن دیگر کاربران را دارد.*
http://praiser.persiangig.com/download/proggy/ycoremsgr_2.4.118.zip

موفق و موید باشید، یا حق ...

----------


## narsic

با سلام
دوست عزیز کارت قشنگ بود اما برنامت یه مشکل داره هرکی رو بررسی وضعیت میکنی بعد از چند دقیقه وضعیت آنلاین میده حتی اگه واقعا نباشه .
و بعد سورس این برنامه رو نمیدی نه ؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> و بعد سورس این برنامه رو نمیدی نه ؟


وقتی برنامه ایی در SourceForge منتشر میشه، یعنی Open-source هست؛ یعنی سورس آن بطور آزاد در دسترس عموم قرار داده شده.
علاوه بر آن:



> اولین نسخه کامپوننت دلفی این پروژه به صورت متن باز منتشر شد.

----------


## narsic

> وقتی برنامه ایی در SourceForge منتشر میشه، یعنی Open-source هست؛ یعنی سورس آن بطور آزاد در دسترس عموم قرار داده شده.
> علاوه بر آن:


بله اینو میدونم من منظورم برنامه مسنجری که نوشتن بود چون اون توی SourceForge نبود .

سال نو مبارک

----------


## Hamid_PaK

> با سلام
> و بعد سورس این برنامه رو نمیدی نه ؟


چون برنامه بخش دیباگ بسته ها رو داره اگه یکم دقت کنید می بینید که هرچه که به دنبالش هستید مشخص است.
در حال حاضر به دلایلی امکان ارایه سورس مسنجر مورد نظر نیست، ولی فکر نکن چیز خاصی داره.

موفق و موید باشید، یا حق ...

----------


## DAMAVAND

من برنامه رو خيلي وقت بود چک نکرده بودم در حال حاضر از کار افتاده .چون ياهو سرور مسنجرش رو احتمالا  ?! 
scs.msg.yahoo.com عوض کرده ديگه کار نميکنه . کسي ميدونه سرور جديد چي هست ? يا  شايد هم پورتش  عوض شده باشه ديگه  5050 نيست  ?

----------


## s4rk1s

آره منم مشکل دارم آگه پیداش کردین لطفآ بزارین

----------

